# country time stingray



## spoker (May 25, 2020)

got this country time stingray this morning,the orginal jady owner who won it in the ciuntry time contest,u couldnt buy theses promo from country time ,they also sponserd Aan Kulwikcki in nascar,unmolested bike,og non-cracked tires,no seat damage,garage kept,was offerd around 1996,i didnt know what it was till i saw the country time name on the chain guard


----------



## sworley (May 25, 2020)

Neat! My neighbor has one and I have a 76 standard in kool lemon. That was pretty random when we moved in.


----------

